# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vragenlijst beweeg redenen van mensen met een lichamelijke beperking of obesitas

## Weezans

Hallo allemaal,

Ik moet voor mijn opleiding een interview houden met iemand uit een beweeg risicogroep, of met een beweegachterstand.
Hiervoor zoek ik iemand met een lichamelijke beperking (lichamelijke klacht van minimaal 3 maanden, chronische ziekte, enz.) en iemand met obesitas.
Ik zou het heel fijn vinden als iemand uit de bovenstaande groep(en) mijn vragenlijst zou willen invullen.

Met vriendelijke groeten, 
Stef


De vragenlijst:

Wat is uw naam?
-
Wat is uw geslacht?
-
Wat is uw leeftijd?
-
Wat is uw beroep?
-
Hoeveel heeft u op een jongere leeftijd aan sport gedaan (<25 jaar)?
-
Hoeveel beweegt u gemiddeld per week (denk aan fietsend of wandelend boodschappen doen, enz.)?
-
Hoe vaak sport u tegenwoordig gemiddeld per week?
-
Wat zijn uw redenen om te bewegen?
-
Wat zijn uw redenen om niet te bewegen?
- 
Heeft u een invloed van buitenaf dat uw beweegpatroon beïnvloed (denk aan stimulatie / motivatie van uw omgeving, familie, vrienden, enz. Of juist negatieve stimulatie / motivatie)?
-
Wat vindt u van uw beweegpatroon? Wilt u meer of minder sporten, of is het zo voldoende?
-
Hoe ziet u uzelf in de toekomst op het gebied van sport?
-
Heeft u nog extra aanvulling, iets dat nog niet is gevraagd?
-

Ik wil u hartelijk bedanken voor het invullen van deze vragenlijst.

----------

